# Non habitual taxes



## kent peterson (May 28, 2013)

Hi everyone:

I am in America doing my non-habitual residente reporting requirements through my tax accountant in Portugal. He is able to get into my portal Das financas site to do my taxes. Unfortunately, my husband does not have his password since we left the country in February and will not be back until late June. We did not realize that your taxes have to be done supposedly through the portal Das financas.

Is there another way my accountant can send in his taxes other than through the portal??? Since we are married can we not file jointly through my account on the portal? This is maddening actually. Here in America etc, you can file taxes via the mail. Ect. There has to be another way. Please help!!

Thank you.


----------

